# Gas Tank Size for 1997 4x4 XE Standard Cab



## maddogskip (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys... I think the tank is 14 to 15 gallons but am not sure so I am asking you if you know.

I have placed 13 Gallons into the tank when the needle is on E but not under E.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I think its 14, Ive put 13.7 in before and it was below E. with the lite on


----------



## maddogskip (Oct 10, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> I think its 14, Ive put 13.7 in before and it was below E. with the lite on


Wow, my needle was down so far and I didn't see the lite. I'm either a worry wort or my lite is broken.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

my lite comes on just as the needle hits E


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

They all have 15.9 gallon tanks for 97.


----------



## maddogskip (Oct 10, 2006)

wow... I think I'll put my full gas can in the truck and go for it.


----------

